# schneider's dwarf caiman for sale



## Reptile Crazy (Nov 3, 2005)

Trio available believed to be 2 female 1 male £1500 the group, call store for details (01603) 410007
Kind Regards 
Reptile Crazy
Follow link for picture
Various Animals | Facebook


----------

